# World map of all 250+m / 820+ft buildings (completed, u/c & proposed)



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I made a map that shows all the 250+m skyscrapers completed, u/c and proposed all over the world.

It is quite impressive to see how China is totally dominating the skyscraper race these days with Shenzhen having by far the most 250+ meters buildings completed, u/c or proposed.
Another huge surprise was that not a Chinese city but Mumbai has more 250+ meter buildings u/c at the moment than any other city worldwide.

Dark Blue = Completed
Red = U/C
Pink = Proposed
6 pixel = 1 building


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Newyork, Dubai, Mumbai and Shenzhen


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a very good overview of all the skyscrapers in the world (250m +) 
Can you also have a graphic of all 200 m towers make Worldwide.

:cheers:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent map [email protected] However Mumbai does have two 250m+ buildings currently complete; *The Imperial Towers (254m)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

KlausDiggy said:


> Can you also have a graphic of all 200 m towers make Worldwide.


I'm afraid that's quite difficult in China's case. I would have to considerably enlarge the map seeing as there are more than twice as many 200m+ buildings in the world than 250m+ buildings.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

haha Shenzhen is breaking the chart, hard to read stuff behind it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

It is a big map.

In China, there are couple cities are in the process of super tall buildings race...


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

Here in panama city we have five 200m towers U/C right now:
(Evolution tower 270m, the paramount tower 210m, Soho south tower 207m, and Costa del este financial park, 205m x2)


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, glad to see Chongqing taking a good position here.:lol:

and for shenzhen::eek2:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Got a list by cities?


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

wow surprisingly Mumbai got the most 250++m uc project in the world kay:


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome work!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

todosconlaroja said:


> Here in panama city we have five 200m towers U/C right now:
> (Evolution tower 270m, the paramount tower 210m, Soho south tower 207m, and Costa del este financial park, 205m x2)


This thread is about +250m not +200m, so Panama has only one right now(U/C)?


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I made a map that shows all the 250+m skyscrapers completed, u/c and proposed all over the world.
> Another huge surprise was that not a Chinese city but Mumbai has more 250+ meter buildings u/c at the moment than any other city worldwide.
> 
> Dark Blue = Completed
> ...


No Dark Blue for Mumbai? Well as India101 mentioned already Mumbai does have two 250m+ buildings complete.
Thread link - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610342&page=57

Nevertheless great map. :cheers:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

What +250m building is there in Frankfurt? Did you count the antenna of Commerzbank Tower?


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^The roof is 259 meter. And MesseTurm is 257 meter. So 2 buildings.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

droneriot said:


> What +250m building is there in Frankfurt? Did you count the antenna of Commerzbank Tower?


With antenna Commerzbank Tower is 300m high, without 259m.

Why are you not inquiring beforehand on the internet before you provide something into question?

CTBUH

Emporis




:bash: hno:


----------

